# pipe detection device



## cabby (Feb 10, 2008)

As anyone ever come across an instrument which can specify pipe sizes through material. My management believes there is such an instrument. But to date, I can only find devices which will locate pipe and cable.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

thanks!


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 10, 2008)

cabby said:


> As anyone ever come across an instrument which can specify pipe sizes through material. My management believes there is such an instrument. But to date, I can only find devices which will locate pipe and cable.Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> thanks!


What kind of pipe and in what material? What size pipe? How deep? Are there other pipes/conduits present?

Ground penetrating radar, GPR, provides a image of differing material strata in soil, concrete, etc. Trained people should be able to discern the presence of piping and the pipe sizes provided the in-situ conditions are compatible with using this technique.

More information about what you're trying to do is needed before we can answer whether it is possible or not.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cabby (Feb 10, 2008)

MA_PE said:


> What kind of pipe and in what material? What size pipe? How deep? Are there other pipes/conduits present?
> Ground penetrating radar, GPR, provides a image of differing material strata in soil, concrete, etc. Trained people should be able to discern the presence of piping and the pipe sizes provided the in-situ conditions are compatible with using this technique.
> 
> More information about what you're trying to do is needed before we can answer whether it is possible or not.
> ...



Pipes are usually copper nickle or steel. This is for use in a shipboard environment. The pipes are out in the open. However, they are covered in 1" to 3" of insulation depending on the system. I am trying to determine the pipe size without having to remove insulation. The tampering with the insulation often requires the use of respirators and can not be easily removed and reapplied.

thanks


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 10, 2008)

cabby said:


> Pipes are usually copper nickle or steel. This is for use in a shipboard environment. The pipes are out in the open. However, they are covered in 1" to 3" of insulation depending on the system. I am trying to determine the pipe size without having to remove insulation. The tampering with the insulation often requires the use of respirators and can not be easily removed and reapplied.
> thanks


Couldn't you rig up a device with two pins that come in from either side. The insulation would only be pierced by the pin and disruption would be minimal to negligible.

By knowing the OD of the insulation and the penetrated distance you can determine the OD of the insulated pipe and get the diameter from that.

Just a thought.


----------



## cabby (Feb 11, 2008)

MA_PE said:


> Couldn't you rig up a device with two pins that come in from either side. The insulation would only be pierced by the pin and disruption would be minimal to negligible.
> By knowing the OD of the insulation and the penetrated distance you can determine the OD of the insulated pipe and get the diameter from that.
> 
> Just a thought.


You are absolutely correct. Unfortunately, I have to do a little research to proof to my management that the device does not exist. Once that is complete I will probably get a change to brain storm to come up with new procedures.

Thank you for the assist.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 11, 2008)

no problem.

The only technologies that I can think of that provide a non-destructive measurement of depth to an interface of different materials is ultrasound or x-ray. X-ray may work I not that familar with the different antennas and thier ranges. I can't see ultrasound working on insulation at all and I suspect the insulation would cause problems with the radar as well.

Good luck and please post what your solution ends up being.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 11, 2008)

> The only technologies that I can think of that provide a non-destructive measurement of depth to an interface of different materials is ultrasound or x-ray


When you're done with the project, you can use the x-ray stuff to do this!


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 25, 2008)

Depending on the material of the pipe - and I'm assuming they are covered in asbestos, so you don't want to disturb the insulation...

There are prox sensors which can give you an estimate of distance to a metal object. Depending on the sensor window, I'm assuming one might exist that would be able to work on insulation thickness in the 1 to 3" range.

If you know OD of total sandwich, then place a proximity sensor against the insulation - it would tell you how "close" the pipe underneath is to the sensor - and back calculate how thick the insulation is for both sides... equate the pipe diameter?

Just a thought - I know it's a little late. All this is mute if the insulation has any metal reinforcement within itself.


----------

